# Exchange auf Debian Lenny möglich? VBox o.ä.?



## M. Zink (26. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

da mein Server im Büro eigentlich nur einen Zweck erfüllt - meinen Exchange beherrbergen - dachte ich nun darüber nach was nötig wäre um auf meinem Web Server (Debian Lenny) einen Exchange zu installieren. Eine Zeit lang hab ich verschiedene Groupware getestet aber das ging mir echt alles nur auf die Nerven weil nichts einen wirklich 100% Exchange Ersatz darstellt. Und die Lizenzen sind kein Problem da ich eh Windows Server und weiß der Teufel noch alles Lizenzen hab. Die Frage ist nun bloß ob es Sinn macht einen Exchange z.B. in einer virtuellen Umgebung zu installieren und ob dies möglicherweise ein gewaltiges Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt. Meine Idee wäre jetzt VBox zu installieren (nach Anleitung für VBox ohne Gui) und da drin dann einen Windows Server aufzusetzen mit der gleichen Konfiguration wie mein lokaler Windows Server. Jetzt hab ich nur Bedenken das mein Webserver danach das kotzen bekommt da Windows ja die Angewohnheit hat durchzudrehen was Leistung und Speicherbedarf betrifft.

Was meint ihr zu der Idee? Lieber weiter 30 Euro für Stom im Moment ausgeben oder es wagen das Vorhaben umzusetzen? Oder kennt jemand einen Anbieter bei dem ich sagen wir 10 Postfächer für unter 30 Euro bekomme in Form von Hosted Exchange?


----------



## F4RR3LL (27. Okt. 2010)

Schau dir mal http://proxmox.org/ an. Dort kannst du mixxen zwischen OpenVZ = sehr sparsames virtualisieren von Linux Distris. Wenig overhead.
Zugleich kannst du dort via KVM vollvirtualisieren .. zB Windows / BSD und wenn du spezielle extra Kernel brauchst auch Linux.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach die sparsamste Gesamtmischung für mixxed Systeme.

Gruß Sven


----------



## M. Zink (27. Okt. 2010)

Naja ich kann OpenVZ ja auch ohne zusätzliche Software auf den Server packen. Die Installation ist ja nicht unbedingt so schwer außer ab dem Punkt wo Windows eigentlich erwartet das ich mit der Maus irgendwas anklicke da ich auf dem Webserver ja keine Gui hab wo ich irgendwas klicken könnte und bei der Installation kommt man ja noch nicht per RDP oder sowas drauf.

Dieses Proxmox versteh ich aber auch nicht so wirklich. Ist das Teil so gesehen eine Weboberfläche mit der ich meine virtuellen Gäste verwalte oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?

Die Frage die mich brennender interessiert ist ob jemand schon mal sowas umgesetzt hat und Erfahrungen hat wie start mein Server dadurch belastet wird und ob das überhaupt Sinn ergibt auf einem Webserver virtuell einen Windows Server aufzusetzen.


----------



## Burge (27. Okt. 2010)

Das hängt doch in erster Line mal von deinem Server ab und welche vt befehle die cpu kann...

Ich für meine Teil setzte da heterogene Umgebungen ausschließlich auf den ESXi von Vmware.


----------



## M. Zink (28. Okt. 2010)

Also mein Webserver ist der EQ6 von Hetzner den ich wenn damit ausstatten möchte. Hat nen Core i7 720 und 12 GB Ram. Laut Munin ist die Auslastung echt absolut zu vernachlässigen. Bewegt sich auf jeden Fall unter 10% bei der CPU und beim Ram aufgrund meiner recht harten Beschränkungen was der Apache usw. brauchen darf ist auch hier die Speicherauslastung so bei ca. 20% maximal. Mein Apache wird dann automatisch neu gestartet wenn er den Grenzwert überschreitet.

Das heißt ich hab auf jeden Fall noch Recourcen auf dem Server frei. Die Frage ist einfach bloß ob der virtuelle Server sich so weit einstellen lässt damit ich festlegen kann wie viel Leistung der sich nehmen darf. Das Hostsystem muss in jedem Fall Vorrang haben. Zumal es mir auch egal ist ob der Exchange ein wenig krampft und langsam ist.

Die Alternative wäre dazu sonst ein Hostet Exchange für max 15 Euro pro Monat und davon gibt es ja genügend. Denn mein Server im Büro verbraucht gemessen über 40 Euro Strom jeden Monat und das will ich nicht mehr. Ich klemm ne externe Platte an meine Fritzbox als NAS für zentrale Daten und fertig.

Wie muss ich mir das überhaupt vorstellen? Kann ich den Windows Server überhaupt so einfach auf einem Webserver installieren ohne GUI oder gibt es da mögliche Lösungen für? Im Härtefall würde ich das einfach testen und wenn mein Server das Kotzen bekommt halt wieder löschen. Ein HowTo für so eine Aktion hab ich nicht finden können aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand wie man da vorgeht.

Welche Virtualisierung sollte ich dafür denn überhaupt nehmen? VBox, OpenVZ oder was ganz anderes? Am liebsten wäre mir ich könnte dem Teil sagen es darf maximal 4 GB Ram verwenden und maximal 1 Prozessorkern damit der rest für den Host bleibt.

Welche Windows Server Version wäre überhaupt die angebrachteste dafür? Es gibt ja den normalen Windows Server 2008 oder den SBS oder den Web Server. Die restlichen Funktionalitäten vom Server wären mir egal und würde ich aus Sicherheitsgründen schon gar nicht erst aktivieren.


----------



## F4RR3LL (28. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von M. Zink:


> Das Hostsystem muss in jedem Fall Vorrang haben. Zumal es mir auch egal ist ob der Exchange ein wenig krampft und langsam ist.


Du solltest wenn Du virtualisierst auf jeden Fall den Webserver der jetzt im Host läuft auch in eine VM packen.



Zitat von M. Zink:


> Wie muss ich mir das überhaupt vorstellen? Kann ich den Windows Server überhaupt so einfach auf einem Webserver installieren ohne GUI oder gibt es da mögliche Lösungen für? Im Härtefall würde ich das einfach testen und wenn mein Server das Kotzen bekommt halt wieder löschen. Ein HowTo für so eine Aktion hab ich nicht finden können aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand wie man da vorgeht.


Bei Promox findet die Installation über einen VNC Verbindung, dargestellt im Browser statt. Also per Gui. Bei VMWare ists meine ich auch so. Hab damit lange schon nicht mehr gearbeitet.




Zitat von M. Zink:


> Welche Virtualisierung sollte ich dafür denn überhaupt nehmen? VBox, OpenVZ oder was ganz anderes? Am liebsten wäre mir ich könnte dem Teil sagen es darf maximal 4 GB Ram verwenden und maximal 1 Prozessorkern damit der rest für den Host bleibt.


OpenVZ kann nur Linux. Drum schlug ich zu Beginn Proxmox vor (Linux via OpenVZ weiteres, zB dein Win via KVM über eine Benutzerfreundliche Weboberfläche steuerbar). 
Wenn Du die passende Hardware im Hetzner Rechner hast bietet sich auch der schon vorgeschlagene ESXi an.
Bei Proxmox kannst du die Anzahl der zu benutzenden Kerne wie auch die max RAM einstellen. Auch das sollte beim ESXi nicht anders sein.

Bzgl richtiger Win Version kann ich nichts sagen, da ich mich mit Win nicht auskenne.

Gruß Sven


----------



## M. Zink (28. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Du solltest wenn Du virtualisierst auf jeden Fall den Webserver der jetzt im Host läuft auch in eine VM packen.


Warum sollte man das tun? Um beide Systeme zu steuern oder welchen Vorteil hab ich davon? Im ersten Step würde ich das vielleicht mal noch nicht tun da ich mir wenn das ganze erst mal anschauen möchte aber für die Zukunft will ich wenn dann alles richtig haben.



Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Bei Promox findet die Installation über einen VNC Verbindung, dargestellt im Browser statt. Also per Gui. Bei VMWare ists meine ich auch so. Hab damit lange schon nicht mehr gearbeitet.


Ich hab inzwischen heraus gefunden das ich Headless VBox auch mittels RDP erreiche dann und so auch die Installation durchführen kann. Und bei VBox hab ich ja auch die Möglichkeit den Ram usw. alles zu begrenzen. Von daher sollte das mit VBox laufen oder spricht da was gegen?



Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> OpenVZ kann nur Linux. Drum schlug ich zu Beginn Proxmox vor (Linux via OpenVZ weiteres, zB dein Win via KVM über eine Benutzerfreundliche Weboberfläche steuerbar).
> Wenn Du die passende Hardware im Hetzner Rechner hast bietet sich auch der schon vorgeschlagene ESXi an.
> Bei Proxmox kannst du die Anzahl der zu benutzenden Kerne wie auch die max RAM einstellen. Auch das sollte beim ESXi nicht anders sein.
> 
> ...


Ich denke ich werde einfach mal lokal die verschiedenen Windows Server Versionen die ich hab installieren und schauen in wie weit die Unterschiede zu erkennen sind in einer VBox Umgebung.
Ich schaue mir in dem Zuge auch noch an was dieses HMC 4.5 sein soll was Microsoft anbietet. Irgendwie ein Hosted Management Console Zeug oder sowas. Hab nicht ganz gelesen für was das ist aber das soll man nutzen wenn man selbst Hosted Exchange anbieten will oder sowas. Wie dem auch sei ich teste das alles erst mal lokal wie viel Speicher der Server haben will und das alles. Windows ist da ja etwas irrsinnig im Vergleich zu Linux. Unter 75GB HDD geht mit Win Server 2008 ja mal gar nichts.


----------

